# Shark fishing banned emerald isle



## speckhunter80

SHARK FISHING BANNED IN EMERALD ISLE!

Helpful Shark Information

Recent shark attacks in North Carolina have resulted in several inquiries to Town staff about sharks. A helpful flyer about sharks is available at http://www.emeraldisle-nc.org/CommunityNoti…/shark_sense.pdf , and includes tips for avoiding shark attacks. 

The ocean is the natural habitat of sharks and other marine life, and sharks have always been present in the ocean all along NC's beaches, including Emerald Isle. Fortunately, shark attacks are extremely rare, and an individual has a much greater chance of being struck by lightning. Although the risk of a shark attack is very small, you can help prevent attacks by avoiding swimming near areas where people are fishing, staying out or the water if you are bleeding, by swimming in groups, and by refraining from wearing jewelry or brightly colored clothing in the water. 

Shark Fishing Now Prohibited in Emerald Isle

The Board of Commissioners met in a special meeting on Monday, July 6, and adopted a new ordinance that authorizes temporary restrictions or prohibitions on the public trust beach area and the adjacent waters of the Atlantic Ocean. As a result, the Town has prohibited shark fishing and / or "chumming" activities on the beach and nearshore areas, effective immediately. This prohibition will continue through September 15. 

Any shark fishing and / or "chumming" activities are now illegal, and the EIPD and the Beach Patrol will be enforcing this prohibition. Violators will be required to immediately cease shark fishing and / or "chumming" activities, and will be subject to a civil penalty.

Other surf fishing activities are still permitted in Emerald Isle. Please be courteous to others enjoying the beach!

Frank A. Rush, Jr.
Town Manager
Town of Emerald Isle
7500 Emerald Drive
Emerald Isle, NC 28594

252-354-3424
[email protected]


----------



## 1BadF350

What happens if you catch it "accidentally" while "drum" fishing?
Christ Almighty this is how total bans start. Inch by inch till they have a mile. Same as gun control. Idiots


----------



## psudukie

The part of this I do agree with is chumming. No way in hell anyone should be chumming from the beach or the pier.

I am not sure what constitutes shark fishing. I caught two black tips on June at pine knoll shores on relatively light gear . No wire 15 lb main line. Fish finder with 80 lb and 7/0 hook live six inch croaker. Caught the two sharks lost a half dozen or so other bites, caught several big rays and a large bluefish. I wasn't targeting sharks just something bigger.


----------



## speckhunter80

No surf fisherman chums for sharks that I know. And I know several of you and others that are dedicated shark fisherman from the beach.


----------



## js1172

is a cleaning table considered chumming?
js


----------



## psudukie

I am typically just a bottom fishing guy my little rig with live croaker was thrown out with three ounce fish finder, 15 lb running line and 8 ft tica rod penn 5500 and 6500 reels. Hardly shark gear but it was fun to pick up bigger bites for sure. After so many bites no my kids didn't swim in ocean past knees ... Stayed in pool


----------



## cooper138

1BadF350 said:


> What happens if you catch it "accidentally" while "drum" fishing?
> Christ Almighty this is how total bans start. Inch by inch till they have a mile. Same as gun control. Idiots


This is exactly what guys like drumdum and others have been saying. They are gonna split us up and take it all away until it's gone. Wait until somebody says its the small fish struggling when caught that attracts sharks.


----------



## BoilermakerJohn

The chumming part is idiotic though. No shark fisherman ever chums! Why would we when we have to kayak our baits out through that chum slick. No thanks... I emailedFrank Rush but I doubt it does any good. This is the first step to banning all fishing on emerald isle or at least severely reducing our access. I'm not setting foot on that island until it goes away. Shark fishing in Florida is way better anyways.


----------



## js1172

well we all know that fishing doesn't cause shark bites, the swimmers are scared they will back away from NC, shark fishermen should avoid EI, when they lose enough revenue, they'll change it, its all about the money.
js


----------



## ez2cdave

speckhunter80 said:


> No surf fisherman chums for sharks that I know.


No need to . . . There is already enough of that going on with the Tourists splashing in the water and screaming !


----------



## cooper138

speckhunter80 said:


> No surf fisherman chums for sharks that I know. And I know several of you and others that are dedicated shark fisherman from the beach.


I've never heard of anyone chumming from the surf, don't need to, that's a boat thing. To be honest would chumming even work in the surf?


----------



## BubbaHoTep

cooper138 said:


> I've never heard of anyone chumming from the surf, don't need to, that's a boat thing. To be honest would chumming even work in the surf?


http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?78505-Surf-Casting-Chum-Bag

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


Hate to see it, but given all the media attention, I'm not surprised. If there's another attack, I wouldn't be surprised if other towns follow suit.


----------



## appalachian

The Town Manager and Commissioners have just removed the cause of the unfortunate shark attacks on the beaches of North Carolina. So now the beach surf is safe to swim and frolic. So tourist please come and enjoy what Emerald Isle has to offer, AS YOU OFFER YOURSELF TO OUR PART OF THE ATLANTIC OCEAN, because the shark fisherman has been removed. I hope this is not what they were thinking when they made this decision. But what else could they have been thinking ? 

This decision gives the tourist the false sense of security that the waters are now safe because you have targeted and removed the cause, The Shark Fisherman. Mr. Rush and Commissioners you have missed this one because the predator that lurks within your surf continues to hunt. The fish within your surf hunts flesh to survive. When humans enter nature they are no longer top of the food chain, they are viewed as flesh by the dominate predator.


----------



## cooper138

BubbaHoTep said:


> http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?78505-Surf-Casting-Chum-Bag
> 
> opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:
> 
> 
> Hate to see it, but given all the media attention, I'm not surprised. If there's another attack, I wouldn't be surprised if other towns follow suit.


Dang just got schooled by a mod


----------



## Drumdum

BubbaHoTep said:


> http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?78505-Surf-Casting-Chum-Bag
> 
> opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:
> 
> 
> Hate to see it, but given all the media attention, I'm not surprised. If there's another attack, I wouldn't be surprised if other towns follow suit.


 Yep this will set precedence,just as birders did on nps lands,as other no fish zones have been put in place.. All you have to do is look at Cal.. little by little,inch by inch,splintering segments of those that use and enjoy the beaches.. Here it seemed to start with jet skis and coms.. It is all going to gradually come down like a steaming heap of **** on everyone's head.. It will be made possible for folks to see what is happening then,but it will be too little too late.....
Don't even have an answer,as enviros have infiltrated all forms of gov regulation...


----------



## surffshr

When people still get attacked perhaps they will understand. Right now they want tourists to feel safe and keep coming. These towns live and die by tourist money. There is hundreds of thousands of dollars at stake here. I don't see common sense winning out. Now if the sharks move off to another food source during the ban we are screwed. Cause The idiots will use this false information to prove the water is safe without fisherman..


----------



## BoilermakerJohn

After trading a few emails back and forth with their town manager I have come to the conclusion that his IQ is far south of 100. He basically said he didn't want visitors to his beach see people pull in sharks. AKA he wants the tourists to not know there are sharks in the water. I'm pissed they have made us scapegoats. Just look at Horry County in SC. Ban shark fishing... do the shark attacks stop? Nope. I guarantee they have now made it more dangerous for any fishermen to enjoy their sport. As someone who was recently almost assaulted on a beach for sea mullet fishing I'm not looking forward to my next run in with an idiot on the beach.


----------



## ez2cdave

cooper138 said:


> I've never heard of anyone chumming from the surf, don't need to, that's a boat thing. To be honest would chumming even work in the surf?


Sure, it would . . . Outgoing tide . . . Use a tethered, 5 gallon bucket with a few small holes in it . . . Fill it with Blood & Guts mixed with newsprint to slow the release . . . Set it so the waves lap around it . . . Shark City !!!


----------



## Shanep

Does NC have a law against harassing sportsmen? We passed one here in Virginia a few years ago.


----------



## pods

Anything to rebuild the facade. This is all about $$ from the POV of the local community "leaders."
I have never, ever, seen anyone chumming. You don't have to. The schools of mullet and blues do that for you.
There are not enough people shark fishing, or even fishing around these beach towns to make any difference. 
The ratios are always 100-1 for people at the beach to fishermen. 5 years from now you will be harassed by official channels when you fish, sooner if more bites happen.
Can't wait for hook size limits and putting your cut mullet on the scale to see if it is legal or not. /s


----------



## ncsharkman

Listen up people, This is not about shark fishing, it's about control by the government! These "wacko's" want to ban ALL FISHING unless you are rich enough to have an offshore boat! We must stick together on this. next it will be banning king/cobia/drum fishing as they will say that a struggling fish will cause sharks to come in from God knows where and attack innocent tourists. Just like the"point" and that B.S. over the stupid "plovers" the powers that be gradually closed the beaches a little at a time with more and more regulations until the shut it down! At first it's easy to think that these people are just stupid fools that don't know better but that is not the case, They have an agenda and know exactly what they are doing and that is to take away more and more of our rights and make us totally dependent on them for even our recreation be that fishing, hunting, or any thing else we enjoy! I guess I'll now become a "criminal" as I will continue to shark fish when I want. After all, I'm just fishing for really big sea mullet and that's still legal, at least this week anyway.


----------



## steve2

On my late Sept vacation I was planning on throwing out a bag of fish guts and heads with my small pole and then throwing out a semi-live bait with a hook with my big pole. At night. Would this be considered chumming?


----------



## 1BadF350

steve2 said:


> On my late Sept vacation I was planning on throwing out a bag of fish guts and heads with my small pole and then throwing out a semi-live bait with a hook with my big pole. At night. Would this be considered chumming?


Soak the fish guts in Coppertone


----------



## moose22dog

.


appalachian said:


> The Town Manager and Commissioners have just removed the cause of the unfortunate shark attacks on the beaches of North Carolina. So now the beach surf is safe to swim and frolic. So tourist please come and enjoy what Emerald Isle has to offer, AS YOU OFFER YOURSELF TO OUR PART OF THE ATLANTIC OCEAN, because the shark fisherman has been removed. I hope this is not what they were thinking when they made this decision. But what else could they have been thinking ?
> 
> This decision gives the tourist the false sense of security that the waters are now safe because you have targeted and removed the cause, The Shark Fisherman. Mr. Rush and Commissioners you have missed this one because the predator that lurks within your surf continues to hunt. The fish within your surf hunts flesh to survive. When humans enter nature they are no longer top of the food chain, they are viewed as flesh by the dominate predator.


Well said sir!! Could not agree more with you!!


----------



## moose22dog

Shanep said:


> Does NC have a law against harassing sportsmen? We passed one here in Virginia a few years ago.


Good question dk? Can you tell more about Virginia's law?


----------



## moose22dog

Found this... http://www.ncwildlife.org/Licensing/Regulations/UnlawfulHarassment.aspx


----------



## boomer

How are they going to determine if you are shark fishing or not. Folks maybe starting a new craze of king fishing or tarpon fishing from the sand... If I say I am not targeting sharks , then I am I in the clear? My biggest question is how is this going to be enforced? If I catch sand sharks on hi/low rig I am I shark fishing?


----------



## Shanep

boomer said:


> How are they going to determine if you are shark fishing or not. Folks maybe starting a new craze of king fishing or tarpon fishing from the sand... If I say I am not targeting sharks , then I am I in the clear? My biggest question is how is this going to be enforced? If I catch sand sharks on hi/low rig I am I shark fishing?


I'm going to assume from their language that shark fishing is using chum. The Town Manager of Emerald Isle told me you wouldn't be cited for catching a shark. He also said that they have had complaints of shark fishing in the past in the middle of the day on crowded beaches and weren't able to do anything about it, and with this they will be able to tell the people to stop.

It's interesting that the state has opened shark fishing to comms to control the population of sharks and the beaches are closing it to control the perception of the population.

When I was down last week, it was clear that there were bulls everywhere. I wonder what they are doing to the fish populations. If it's true that due to warming seas, the Pamlico is becoming the primary breeding area for bulls, this could go on for a while.


----------



## hambone111

Yes....just as the guy in jaws was telling the mayor...sharks hunt food...eat & reproduce..thats all they do


----------



## BoilermakerJohn

He specifically told me shark fishing... chum or no chum was illegal. I'm guessing that means no kayaking out baits or using 20/0 circles but if you're throwing out a croaker/sea mullet on a 10/0 circle you could be fishing for big rays/cobia/kings/bull drum.... as long as it isn't on big cable leader. If the town manager wanted to stop shark fishing in the middle of the day... he would of put a time of day limit.... not ban it all together. He doesn't want tourists to ever see sharks being caught because he wants tourist to think they don't have sharks on their beaches.


----------



## BoilermakerJohn

http://www.witn.com/home/headlines/Emerald-Isle-bans-shark-fishing-312194111.html?device=phone&c=y

Watch the video for proof the media is not only idiotic but are really hurting our image.... a shot of bait motels making it look like chumming and holding up what looks like maybe a 5/0 j hook and calling it a shark hook.


----------



## speckhunter80

Surf City is thinking about enacting the same ban:

Surf City researches options 

Public’s recent questions about sharks have officials seeking steps it can take to address safety 

By Trista Talton 
Halifax Media Service SURF CITY | Can you close the beach? Will you close the beach? Do you have restrictions on chumming? 
Surf City Town Manager Larry Bergman has been fielding these and other questions since June 24, when an 8-year-old boy suffered what appeared to be a shark bite off the town’s shore. 
Shark-related calls persisted this past weekend after a report that a 32-year-old Camp Lejeune-based Marine was bitten by a shark July 4 off Surf City’s shore. This is the eighth reported shark bite off the North Carolina coast within a month. 
Bergman said it is unclear where exactly the Marine was at the time he was bitten. No calls were made to 911 from any of the three beach towns on Topsail Island reporting a bite on that date, Bergman said. The victim was admitted to the Camp Lejeune Naval Hospital about 9:30 that evening. 
“It may have been here or may not have been here,” Bergman said. “We just don’t know.” 
Though he joked to Surf City town council members during their regular meeting Tuesday night that he has the numbers to every news agency, he’s not taking lightly concerns pertaining to beach safety. 
Bergman is researching what other beach towns along the coast do to step up shoreline safety. 
“I’m going to pull together some of the options to you and present them in the future,” he told council members. “I think it’s important to educate people on all kinds of hazards.” 
That includes rip currents, use of sunscreen, diving in shallow water and, yes, sharks. 
The town already has added additional information to its website, including times of the day to avoid getting into the water when sharks tend to feed. 
The town could take a similar step recently made by Emerald Isle, where commissioners amended the town’s beach and shore regulations ordinance. 
Those changes give the town manager the authority to restrict or prohibit swimming, surfing, driving, chumming and fishing within the public trust beach area and adjacent waters when there are dangerous currents, shark infestation, approaching hurricanes, coastal storms, jellyfish infestation, red algae and similar hazard conditions, according to the ordinance. 
Bergman said Surf City could adopt a similar ordinance. 
“It gives us the ability to act on it if we ever choose to do it,” he said.


----------



## drumchaser

1BadF350 said:


> What happens if you catch it "accidentally" while "drum" fishing?
> Christ Almighty this is how total bans start. Inch by inch till they have a mile. Same as gun control. Idiots


Use right and not nearly as big as the NRA.


----------



## Kellercl

Personally I am against shark fishing for a variety of reasons, especially in beach areas. Also I find the argument weak when somebody claims to be fishing for drum.... sorry guys, but it is quite easy to figure out who is shark fishing and who isn't. For starters drum fishing requires fluorocarbon leader not a steal leader. So the shark fisherman of the world aren't fooling anybody. I know I am in the minority but I wanted to speak my mind. No offense intended, to each their own I suppose.

Edit
If I were in charge my rule would be simple, I'd ban the use of steel leaders. If somebody wants to attempt, and can successfully, pull in 5+ ft sharks will fluorocarbon good for them. Banning steel leaders is quick, simple and easy to enforce. Plus it leaves the other fisherman rightly alone.


----------



## drumchaser

Kellercl said:


> Personally I am against shark fishing for a variety of reasons, especially in beach areas. Also I find the argument weak when somebody claims to be fishing for drum.... sorry guys, but it is quite easy to figure out who is shark fishing and who isn't. For starters drum fishing requires fluorocarbon leader not a steal leader. So the shark fisherman of the world aren't fooling anybody. I know I am in the minority but I wanted to speak my mind. No offense intended, to each their own I suppose.


Care to share your 'variety' of reasons? I'm interested in someone's view from Tennessee on shark fishing in NC.


----------



## Shanep

Kellercl said:


> Personally I am against shark fishing for a variety of reasons, especially in beach areas. Also I find the argument weak when somebody claims to be fishing for drum.... sorry guys, but it is quite easy to figure out who is shark fishing and who isn't. For starters drum fishing requires fluorocarbon leader not a steal leader. So the shark fisherman of the world aren't fooling anybody. I know I am in the minority but I wanted to speak my mind. No offense intended, to each their own I suppose.
> 
> Edit
> If I were in charge my rule would be simple, I'd ban the use of steel leaders. If somebody wants to attempt, and can successfully, pull in 5+ ft sharks will fluorocarbon good for them. Banning steel leaders is quick, simple and easy to enforce. Plus it leaves the other fisherman rightly alone.


What difference does it make if somebody catches a 4' shark or a 4' drum?


----------



## Kellercl

For starters no need to be aggressive, yes I live in TN, but my family owns a house on the water (specifically in Florida) but I grew up fishing in the Carolinas. My reason include safety not only for the fisherman, but the surrounding people. And no I don't mean it attracts sharks. A 5+ ft shark is very hard to control, I've caught them before, and it can parallel with the beach. Tight line from braid will cut people like butter. I also think sharks are more sensitive than other fish in terms of reproduction in order to maintain healthy supplies. Plus most sharks can't be kept anyway and I am a catch + eat type of guy. I don't get the point, personally, of catching something you can't keep.


----------



## ncsharkman

drumchaser said:


> Care to share your 'variety' of reasons? I'm interested in someone's view from Tennessee on shark fishing in NC.


 I can compromise, I won't go shark fishing in Tennessee if you'll let us North Carolinian's fish for what ever we the hell want to! I don't try to tell you what kind of gear you "carp" fish with!!

P.S. I'll try not to "cut any people like butter" from now on!


----------



## Kellercl

You can feel free to:

1) act like an adult
2) check out my profile loaded with fish clearly not caught in TN, I do fish saltwater


----------



## hambone111

OK...somebody better come up with a better plan..banning shark fishing not fixing problem..dinnerbell is still ringing...I just fished a whole week in sc coast...sharks are just as bad there


----------



## BoilermakerJohn

Kellercl said:


> For starters no need to be aggressive, yes I live in TN, but my family owns a house on the water (specifically in Florida) but I grew up fishing in the Carolinas. My reason include safety not only for the fisherman, but the surrounding people. And no I don't mean it attracts sharks. A 5+ ft shark is very hard to control, I've caught them before, and it can parallel with the beach. Tight line from braid will cut people like butter. I also think sharks are more sensitive than other fish in terms of reproduction in order to maintain healthy supplies. Plus most sharks can't be kept anyway and I am a catch + eat type of guy. I don't get the point, personally, of catching something you can't keep.


Here's the thing big guy... Most shark fishermen do it in the evening and at night when there are no swimmers. Let me decide about my own safety but I can assure you that I take every step necessary to ensure the safety of people around me including myself. Also most serious shark fishermen don't use braid as their mainline while fishing beaches. As a backing yes but the topshot is often a very long >200 yard piece of heavy mono.

Just because you think something doesn't mean it is true. No fish does well on a long fight. That is why 8/0 and larger lever drag reels have become popular in shark fishing because they shorten fight times. I've seen all sorts of species of fish die from exhaustion due to a prolonged fight time.

Just because you are a catch and kill kind of guy (doesn't bother me it's within your right) it is well within our right to catch and release what ever fish we want. Some people just love to fish for sharks. I've had an addiction to everything shark related since I first started reading. I am involved in the apex predator tagging program and go out of my way to ensure a healthy release to better help our understanding of what these sharks are doing and where they are going.

Finally, there is a reason to be aggressive. This moronic island towns are trying to take away what we love to do with 0 evidence that we are the issue. Another NC beach just banned all fishing within a certain distance of all public access points. This directly effects all fishermen but you are too naive to understand that.

To put it in perspective of how important these sharks are to me below is a picture of a 9'6" great hammer I caught this summer. The picture shows that I waded it back out to the first sandbar to release it because I damn sure wanted to make sure it survived.


----------



## Kellercl

"Finally, there is a reason to be aggressive. "

There really isn't. Compromise will never be achieved via aggression, ever. As for the rest of your post an easy compromise would be no steel leader after sunrise and before sunset. So people are safe, shark fisherman can fish at night. See it really isn't that difficult. As a populous we can come up with common sense rules that benefit everybody.

"Another NC beach just banned all fishing within a certain distance of all public access points."

Sure because a group of novice fisherman probably were consistently acting stupid. Which is why 'we' guru fisherman should police either other. If we accept common sense approaches, like I outlined above, people will stop coming after our hobby. The last thing we need is some moron hooking into a 8 ft hammerhead in the middle of the day on a populated beach endangering everybody. That will not help our cause. 

While I don't personally agree with shark fishing, I'd have no issues with allowing it during the night. Seems fair to me. During the day on a public beach, I'm sorry people should not purposely go after shark.


----------



## greg12345

and since when do drum care about fluorocarbon...


----------



## BoilermakerJohn

You act like these ideas weren't brought up to emerald isle. Of course they were but emerald isle chose the blanket ban hammer. You seem to have your head stuck in the sand thinking that if we play nice then they will play nice. I attempted a very politically correct and polite conversation with this Frank Rush guy and he was 100% unwilling to listen to any sort of reason or middle ground.

PS: I could care less that you don't agree with shark fishing so kindly don't keep stating it. We get it. You've never hooked a big shark so you'll never understand. It also obviously isn't part of "our cause" because you don't agree with us. As long as their is no law (note I said law not town ordinance) against shark fishing then you as a fisherman should have no problem in doing what we do. If you disagree with us because we practice catch and release then you should disagree with the bull drum guys because they do the same thing.

PSS: you are very caught up on steel leaders. I don't use steel on any of my casted shark baits. Same heavy mono that I use for my drum rigs because my casted baits are for whatever big fish swims by whether that be a drum/ray/cobia/king/shark etc.


----------



## ez2cdave

Kellercl said:


> Plus most sharks can't be kept anyway and I am a catch + eat type of guy. I don't get the point, personally, of catching something you can't keep.


There are PLENTY of Sharks that can be KEPT and EATEN . . . Try BLACKTIP some time !!!


----------



## KB Spot Chaser

Obvious that many don't understand that more sharks will be hooked on mono leaders as opposed to steel leaders if you don't believe it try it


----------



## drumchaser

drumchaser said:


> Care to share your 'variety' of reasons? I'm interested in someone's view from Tennessee on shark fishing in NC.





ncsharkman said:


> I can compromise, I won't go shark fishing in Tennessee if you'll let us North Carolinian's fish for what ever we the hell want to! I don't try to tell you what kind of gear you "carp" fish with!!


You may like to direct that towards Mr Kellerci, I'm not the one barking up sharkfisherman's trees. I'm just trying to make sense of it being banned by him. Thanks


----------



## BoilermakerJohn

drumchaser said:


> You may like to direct that towards Mr Kellerci, I'm not the one barking up sharkfisherman's trees. I'm just trying to make sense of it being banned by him. Thanks



HAHA I bet he just clicked on the wrong "reply with quote" I do that often enough unfortunately


----------



## Kellercl

I have and kept blacktip from time to time. Good eating, though nothing compared to a snook or pompano.


----------



## Kellercl

More will be hooked, but good luck getting a large shark in on mono. I am rather enjoying, because I'm not ok with day shark fishing from a public beach, some how I don't know fishing. I know plenty and routinely fish quite often. Heck I will be hitting Tampa up in less than 2 weeks.


----------



## pods

The problem is that if you agree that shark fishing should take place (via legislation) during certain hours, you are implicitly agreeing that shark fishing "brings the sharks there."
That I cannot do. If anyone can show me proof that shark fishing poses a danger to bathers then I am all ears about banning it, and I shark fish. I want actual proof, not some emotional whine from ignorant plebes who wish to have a fun summer week at the beach and they pay to not have sharks on their section of beach.
This is a gutless reaction by idiotic people who have no business making law the rest of us have to abide by.
They might be better served telling little kids that "things are alright" when they wake from a nightmare.


----------



## pods

Kellercl said:


> More will be hooked, but good luck getting a large shark in on mono. I am rather enjoying, because I'm not ok with day shark fishing from a public beach, some how I don't know fishing. I know plenty and routinely fish quite often. Heck I will be hitting Tampa up in less than 2 weeks.


You know that sharks are attracted to the sounds that a struggling fish makes right? What happens when YOU happen to hook your "normal" fish while we ex-sharkers are forced to sit on the sand and watch?
Just wait till it is YOUR turn. Then you can piss and moan about how YOUR rights to use a resource are being taken away.


----------



## Kellercl

Since forever? I target reds quite often, there is absolutely not doubt using fluoro versus steel leader makes a drastic difference, none.


----------



## Kellercl

"The problem is that if you agree that shark fishing should take place (via legislation) during certain hours, you are implicitly agreeing that shark fishing "brings the sharks there.""

Absolutely not true. I think shark fishing in a public area during certain times is too risky. The sharks are there, plain and simple. However beaching a 10 ft tiger shark on a populated beach is reckless and stupid. The real issue is the pro shark side has not nor has any interest in hearing the other side out. I knew this would be a waste of my time, which it is.


----------



## BoilermakerJohn

Kellercl said:


> More will be hooked, but good luck getting a large shark in on mono. I am rather enjoying, because I'm not ok with day shark fishing from a public beach, some how I don't know fishing. I know plenty and routinely fish quite often. Heck I will be hitting Tampa up in less than 2 weeks.


 CAn you not understand that this isn't about fishing in the middle of the day for sharks surrounded by swimmers? They banned shark fishing 24/7. They also even banned nearshore chumming which is pretty common way of catching cobia. Get your head out of your butt.

Also I have a nice picture of a ~250lb bull shark I caught last year on a mono leader.... can't catch big sharks on mono right?!?


----------



## BoilermakerJohn

Kellercl said:


> Since forever? I target reds quite often, there is absolutely not doubt using fluoro versus steel leader makes a drastic difference, none.


This is funny because I have caught huge bull reds on 920lb coated cable. Yeah, bull drum don't tend to care as much as other species.


----------



## Kellercl

Oh yeah, the outlier proves the rule argument... yeah, I saw that coming a mile away. Last year I caught a nice pompano on a live fish, I guess we should all pitch sand fleas and use fish for pompano.... smh


----------



## Kellercl

"CAn you not understand that this isn't about fishing in the middle of the day for sharks surrounded by swimmers? They banned shark fishing 24/7. "

No I understand that perfectly. The law is flawed and a compromise should be reached. Too bad neither side, including shark fisherman, have any interest in a compromise. As mentioned earlier, which apparently you missed, I am perfectly ok with night shark fishing. I would, if given the power, be willing to modify the law to accommodate all interested parties.

"Get your head out of your butt."

People's inability to be respectful...... I have been nothing but pleasant and this is the second act of aggression. But hey, like I said, I knew this would be a waste of time.


----------



## ncsharkman

Wow Kellercl, I'm so happy you gave your approval for us to night fish for sharks. As a matter of fact I caught a 10 foot lemon shark just last night and my friend Billy [another heartless shark fisherman" caught an 11 foot sand tiger later in the evening!
I hope you have notified the fishermen and women of Tampa of your soon arrival so they can benefit from your vast knowledge of anything salt water fishing wise and adhere to any rules you may set forth. If I ever get to go surf fishing in Tennessee I will try to contact you for info on the best "beaches" to fish from. I will, of course use rubber hooks and some kind of mono line so as not to injure any swimmers/surfers while there!
Again, thanks for the info, I'm kinda knew at this stuff as I only live here at the beach.


----------



## Kellercl

Good thing you are being rude. But hey if we don't want to respect each other I will play along. I will go ahead and contact Emerald Island Reps and thank them for the closing shark fishing. While I am at it I will contact other agencies in NC asking for similar legislation. So cool, I will work on that now, literally. If we want to treat each other like crap, I am game.


----------



## Shanep

Kellercl said:


> Good thing you are being rude. But hey if we don't want to respect each other I will play along. I will go ahead and contact Emerald Island Reps and thank them for the closing shark fishing. While I am at it I will contact other agencies in NC asking for similar legislation. So cool, I will work on that now, literally. If we want to treat each other like crap, I am game.


Reel Mature


----------



## Kellercl

People get as much respect as they dish out.


----------



## pods

Kellercl said:


> "The problem is that if you agree that shark fishing should take place (via legislation) during certain hours, you are implicitly agreeing that shark fishing "brings the sharks there.""
> 
> Absolutely not true. I think shark fishing in a public area during certain times is too risky. The sharks are there, plain and simple. However beaching a 10 ft tiger shark on a populated beach is reckless and stupid. The real issue is the pro shark side has not nor has any interest in hearing the other side out. I knew this would be a waste of my time, which it is.


Nobody on the pro shark fishing side does that anyways. Why the need for a law?
The problem is that these bans are not to do anything towards stopping the problem. One side gets screwed while the other side can go back to sleep about the dangers that may await in the water.
I have never met anyone else sharking, either day or night. Never seen anyone chumming, ever, well besides bluefish.
But, as BoilermakerJohn has already said, this is already leading to fishermen being accosted for simply fishing. What happens when the "law" is in the pocket of every tourist who wants their own section of beach?
I don't even fish where people are swimming, nevermind shark fish.
I am all for compromise for anything that might work, but first you have to prove to me that there is an actual causation with an action. Not a feeling, not a correlation, but causation.
All this is is to make local politicians LOOK like they are doing something to help, when in reality, they are powerless.
Now, banning SWIMMING in the ocean can prevent ALL shark attacks on swimmers. Why haven't they run that one up the flagpole?
Why is it that us fishermen are being tarred and feathered when in reality, it is those swimming who are responsible for their actions?


----------



## Elgreco

If you get into a cage with a bear, you are liable to get ****ed up. Swimming in the ocean is no different.


----------



## Kellercl

pods said:


> Now, banning SWIMMING in the ocean can prevent ALL shark attacks on swimmers. Why haven't they run that one up the flagpole?
> Why is it that us fishermen are being tarred and feathered when in reality, it is those swimming who are responsible for their actions?


Basic economics. Tourism brings in huge cash. The overwhelming vast majority of tourist enjoy swimming but don't fish. So pleasing swimmers equates to millions of dollars, the same can't be said about fisherman. Minorities, which fisherman are, are often discriminated against in favor of money/majority. Expecting an island to alienate one of it's biggest, if not biggest, sources of revenue isn't sensible. Is the system 'fair?' Of course not, life isn't fair. Fisherman, given they are a minority, need to be extra responsible in order to be heard as it pertains to government. I personally think banning shark fishing as a general law is silly. There needs to be clear verbiage as to what constitutes shark fishing, which is where my steel leader idea came from. Which per an earlier discussion I think adding some sort of before/after sunset verbiage would be beneficial as well. There isn't a reason why a well crafted law cannot be introduced that makes everybody a bit happy... well except most are unwilling to compromise which is why this country has the problems it does. Either way the short story is swimmers are going to win out, so taking them head on isn't a smart idea. Working with people will always yield better results than working against them. Many on this board would do well to remember that.


----------



## BoilermakerJohn

Kellercl said:


> Good thing you are being rude. But hey if we don't want to respect each other I will play along. I will go ahead and contact Emerald Island Reps and thank them for the closing shark fishing. While I am at it I will contact other agencies in NC asking for similar legislation. So cool, I will work on that now, literally. If we want to treat each other like crap, I am game.


Wait. We are the immature ones? You seem to be butt hurt about the fact you are the only person on your side of this. I fish a lot and have never run into someone shark fishing during the day. I'm sure there are people who do it but it is far from the norm. They have never enforced the swimming bans around piers which a much better wait of preventing injuries. This legislation was pure in simple looking for a scapegoat. If you can't see that then don't bother commenting and keep going to Tampa.


----------



## LEADDRAFT

COMING SOON... To a Beach Near you..... * All types of fishing is now banned in 10 different places on emerald isle.*

Pine Knoll Shores says it will ban all fishing with 200 yards of 10 popular beach access locations in the town, effective Monday.

The locations in Pine Knoll Shores are: Ocean Park, Iron Steam public beach access, Memorial Park public beach access, Hammer Park access, two public accesses at Beacons Reach, the Knollwood public beach access, as well as the lodges at The Atlantis, The Seahawk, and The Windjammer.


While fishing in the state is regulated by the Division of Marine Fisheries, they believe the towns are taking actions for "public safety purposes" so no action is being taken at the time concerning legality issues.

Indian Beach officials said they are monitoring what is happening with shark bites, but they are not ready to make any changes in their town ordinances yet. Atlantic Beach says it has not made any changes either.


----------



## Kellercl

"Wait. We are the immature ones?"

Yes, many including you have been down right rude. I find it shameful.


----------



## ncsharkman

Kellercl said:


> Good thing you are being rude. But hey if we don't want to respect each other I will play along. I will go ahead and contact Emerald Island Reps and thank them for the closing shark fishing. While I am at it I will contact other agencies in NC asking for similar legislation. So cool, I will work on that now, literally. If we want to treat each other like crap, I am game.


 Do you really think any one at Emerald Island really gives a damn what you think? There is seriously something wrong with your mind and I would suggest you contact a mental health facility for care. You don't really bring that attitude with you to a pier or surf where people are sharking/ fishing and don't know your mental state do you? I know you wouldn't around here on the O.B.X.
You need help...........


----------



## Kellercl

ncsharkman said:


> Do you really think any one at Emerald Island really gives a damn what you think? There is seriously something wrong with your mind and I would suggest you contact a mental health facility for care. You don't really bring that attitude with you to a pier or surf where people are sharking/ fishing and don't know your mental state do you? I know you wouldn't around here on the O.B.X.
> You need help...........


And yet Boilermaker John is asking:

"Wait. We are the immature ones?"

If nothing else, at least we have firmly answered that question. Enjoy your weekend guys, hopefully we will be in better accord on future topics.


----------



## Shanep

Yup,

Here we go...

http://www.carolinacoastonline.com/news_times/article_fe0ac02c-2710-11e5-b6c6-df617009b922.html


----------



## BoilermakerJohn

and they keep citing 8 attacks when the "8th attack" was a marine offshore doing who knows what... maybe he got bit unhooking a shark.


----------



## Garboman

ncsharkman said:


> Do you really think any one at Emerald Island really gives a damn what you think? There is seriously something wrong with your mind and I would suggest you contact a mental health facility for care. You don't really bring that attitude with you to a pier or surf where people are sharking/ fishing and don't know your mental state do you? I know you wouldn't around here on the O.B.X.
> You need help...........


Speaking of Pro Sharkers where is Crazy Ed when the Politicians need a bad boy example to emphasis their Sharkin Ban is good Politics?

If I was a Politician on Emerald Isle or Myrtle Beach or any beach town up and down all coasts including the Hawaiian Chain for that matter any time frame outside of Bike Week and Crazy Ed would be too dangerous for the general public, which brings out the story of Ed blasting two full beers off the end of Avalon Pier at sunset with his trusty S&W out from under the loving embrace of their owners

Fictitious story by the way..........it never happened..........or did it?


----------



## LEADDRAFT

Garboman,, I don't care who you are,, that's downright funny.... Like using fresh beer cans & tennis balls at Errant boaters..  So does Pine knolls fishing ban affect the search for the Monster up that way?? 
So I have a Question....
WHAT hAPPENS if a Phyically Disabled Man, (whom can barely cross a beach access).. RENT a hotel/motel room at the aforementioned places, (Or any other).. Are those beach towns willing to PROVIDE a WALKABLE access 200 YARDS for DISABLED FOLKS??? Inquiring minds wanna know..


----------



## ncsharkman

Garboman said:


> Speaking of Pro Sharkers where is Crazy Ed when the Politicians need a bad boy example to emphasis their Sharkin Ban is good Politics?
> Can you imagine if Kellercl met up with "Crazy ED"! Only Garboman probably understands what I mean!
> Sharkman


----------



## cooper138




----------



## hambone111

Somebody done said it..all about the $$$...keep telling the swimmers the ocean is safe now...banning shark fishing is not the fix...reducing the shark population is
.


----------



## moose22dog

Kellercl said:


> "Wait. We are the immature ones?"
> 
> Yes, many including you have been down right rude. I find it shameful.


I find it shameful that a fisherman would write to local authorities to support a ban on fishing,In a state he does not live in..smh!!


----------



## BoilermakerJohn

hambone111 said:


> Somebody done said it..all about the $$$...keep telling the swimmers the ocean is safe now...banning shark fishing is not the fix...reducing the shark population is
> .


I actually kind of disagree with this as well. I think this is more of a fluke phenomenon with the way the water temperatures have been. I can only comment on the first 3 attacks around oak island but those conditions were prime to get nibbled on. I highly doubt we have too many sharks in the water. I don't count the marine attack because it was offshore but it has been over a week now and i bet we go back to the standard rare encounters.


----------



## Drumdum

Kellercl said:


> Basic economics. Tourism brings in huge cash. The overwhelming vast majority of tourist enjoy swimming but don't fish. So pleasing swimmers equates to millions of dollars, the same can't be said about fisherman. Minorities, which fisherman are, are often discriminated against in favor of money/majority. Expecting an island to alienate one of it's biggest, if not biggest, sources of revenue isn't sensible. Is the system 'fair?' Of course not, life isn't fair. Fisherman, given they are a minority, need to be extra responsible in order to be heard as it pertains to government. I personally think banning shark fishing as a general law is silly. There needs to be clear verbiage as to what constitutes shark fishing, which is where my steel leader idea came from. Which per an earlier discussion I think adding some sort of before/after sunset verbiage would be beneficial as well. There isn't a reason why a well crafted law cannot be introduced that makes everybody a bit happy... well except most are unwilling to compromise which is why this country has the problems it does. Either way the short story is swimmers are going to win out, so taking them head on isn't a smart idea. Working with people will always yield better results than working against them. Many on this board would do well to remember that.


 I guess what I have said about folks "sleeping" on the issue of fishing in general has fell on deaf ears.. Once you compromise,you have screwed the pooch.. Look at what is coming next,banning any fishing near swimmers... Next,who knows?? No fish zones?? Then,well,you can use your imagination.. 

As far as fishing for sharks with mono,my son caught a nice 7' blacktip a few nights back on mono leader.. Oh and by the way,very tasty,maybe not a pompano,but very tasty and worth the effort.. I've caught waaaaayyy more than my share with mono (NOT FLORO,it is too expensive to waste on drum that bite plain mono just as well) leaders drum fishing,as have MANY fellow fishermen around me ..

You see,I quit sharking MANY YEARS ago,and respect the rights of those that do.. As long as they respect the rights of other fishermen there is no problem..

Further more,some of those attacked where close to piers.. The enforcement of swimming within at least 100 yrds of a pier should be in place! As far as not fishing in a pack of swimmers,that should be common sense period......

Not here to insult you,just trying to point out where Imho,you are going wrong in your post.. 



ncsharkman said:


> Garboman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Pro Sharkers where is Crazy Ed when the Politicians need a bad boy example to emphasis their Sharkin Ban is good Politics?
> Can you imagine if Kellercl met up with "Crazy ED"! Only Garboman probably understands what I mean!
> Sharkman
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me,I never knew "Crazy Ed",but did know Chester Polosky,Sandy Flanegan, and Mike Vaugne (they all loved sharking).. They may not have sported guns,but they would jump into a fight with no problem..
Click to expand...


----------



## Kellercl

Drumdum said:


> Not here to insult you,just trying to point out where Imho,you are going wrong in your post..


I don't feel insulted at all by your posts. I appreciate the open discussion and you bring up some valid points. However, given you are a Mod, I am disappointed you left a particular post alone. Apparently you approve of aggressively telling people they have mental issues? I expected more from a Moderator, was I wrong for doing so? We can disagree and still be respectful. I have been a member of this forum for quite a few years, I hate to see it go down hill from the lack of Moderation.

But alas I will agree to disagree and just leave the discussion. I don't appreciate being attacked and if nobody is going to care when I am, I'm better off leaving Pier/Surf and taking my knowledge to Florida Sportsman.


----------



## saltycraw

Wait for it....wait...for...it.....


----------



## Digger54




----------



## ncsharkman

Drumdum, I was merely joking with Kellercl about his mental state! I just don't like it when people start the old "lets compromise routine" when it comes to fishing! We all know what happened to the point and cape Hatteras! I really don't give a darn If I upset Kellercl but I do respect you and the forum. People should remember that if you ban steel leaders it will have a great effect not only on sharkers but also king/cobia/Spanish etc... fishing. Heck, I always use some wire in my Cobia rigs and my float rigs. Yeh, I'm old school and still use the old float/slider rigs. My wife just drops live bait down by the pilings and catches a few.
Good luck and good fishing, N.C. Sharkman


----------



## BoilermakerJohn

It's funny because the only real attack i saw was when someone decided to threaten to call a bunch of towns to try and get us banned. Other then that all I see is forum chatter.


----------



## js1172

amazing how a few will throw someone under the bus when they think they're way is being threatened, who's gonna stand up for them when the bus comes back for them?
If shark fishermen are the sacrificial lamb today, who will it be the next time? the pompano fishermen, and those after mullet, even the drum fishermen could be on the slate to save those tourist dollars the next time somebody gets bit.
why is it when land animals start biting people they increase the number of tags available, fishing is hunting so to speak, never saw hunters blamed for an outbreak of bear attacks, water predators that much different?
js


----------



## Shanep

I think there are a lot of sharks in the surf right now. Like a red tide, it may just be a fluke occurrence, but as I have watched the ocean change the last forty years from what it was in the 70's to what it is today, I have a feeling this is a long term trend we are going to be dealing with for a while. Everything is out of whack. Look at the sea surface temperature anomaly charts. Look at the offshore fishing reports on Frying Pan Tower forums. Mahi are 3 miles off of the beach. Yellowfin are being caught at the Northwest Places. The shark attacks have dropped off not because they have moved back to where they were, but because nobody is swimming. It's killing business, whose complaints are driving the bans. The 4 and 5 foot bulls I caught in the surf are going to be 6 and 7 footers next year, and if they were born in the Pamlico, this is their home. Our world is changing folks.


----------



## BubbaHoTep

Kellercl said:


> I don't feel insulted at all by your posts. I appreciate the open discussion and you bring up some valid points. However, given you are a Mod, I am disappointed you left a particular post alone. Apparently you approve of aggressively telling people they have mental issues? I expected more from a Moderator, was I wrong for doing so? We can disagree and still be respectful. *I have been a member of this forum for quite a few years, I hate to see it go down hill from the lack of Moderation.*
> 
> But alas I will agree to disagree and just leave the discussion. *I don't appreciate being attacked and if nobody is going to care when I am, I'm better off leaving Pier/Surf and taking my knowledge to Florida Sportsman.*


I am going to address the highlighted parts. 

FYI, I've looked at this thread several times. Nobody wants these threads to get nasty with personal attacks, but nobody wants them to be like an ice cream social either. Some back-and-forth banter when people disagree is the norm. For the record, you were the one who first said people were not acting like adults. You said what you had to say, and I thought you laid your thoughts out there pretty well. People disagreed with you. OK. There was no over-the-line name calling. You threatened to contact the communities yourself. Why would you think they'd care about what somebody 800-900 miles away thinks about a local ordinance, and unless you were escalating something, why would you even say that in the first place?

I certainly hate to lose a poster/member, but you need to do what you think you need to do.

BHT


----------



## Kellercl

BubbaHoTep said:


> I am going to address the highlighted parts.
> 
> FYI, I've looked at this thread several times. Nobody wants these threads to get nasty with personal attacks, but nobody wants them to be like an ice cream social either. Some back-and-forth banter when people disagree is the norm. For the record, you were the one who first said people were not acting like adults. You said what you had to say, and I thought you laid it out there pretty well. People disagreed with you. OK. There was no over-the-line name calling. You threatened to contact the communities yourself. Why would you think they'd care about what somebody 800-900 miles away thinks about a local ordinance, and unless you were escalating something, why would you even say that?
> 
> I certainly hate to lose a poster/member, but you need to do what you think you need to do.
> 
> BHT


Done and done. Consider me out.


----------



## hambone111

I'm referring about reducing the shark population..if you ban shark fishing what's gonna decrease the population boilermaker...maybe a bigger shark...almost like banning deer hunting...there would be herds of deer without the hunter


----------



## ez2cdave

Well, it's about that time . . .


----------



## BoilermakerJohn

hambone111 said:


> I'm referring about reducing the shark population..if you ban shark fishing what's gonna decrease the population boilermaker...maybe a bigger shark...almost like banning deer hunting...there would be herds of deer without the hunter


Personally, I think our big shark population is still very low. Now I would agree that we have an abundance of sharpnoses, BTs, and spinners... you could also convince me that there are plenty of bulls but in no way do I think the biomass of tigers/hammers etc is anywhere near what it should be.


----------



## Drumdum

BubbaHoTep said:


> I am going to address the highlighted parts.
> 
> FYI, I've looked at this thread several times. Nobody wants these threads to get nasty with personal attacks, but nobody wants them to be like an ice cream social either. Some back-and-forth banter when people disagree is the norm. For the record, you were the one who first said people were not acting like adults. You said what you had to say, and I thought you laid your thoughts out there pretty well. People disagreed with you. OK. There was no over-the-line name calling. You threatened to contact the communities yourself. Why would you think they'd care about what somebody 800-900 miles away thinks about a local ordinance, and unless you were escalating something, why would you even say that in the first place?
> 
> I certainly hate to lose a poster/member, but you need to do what you think you need to do.
> 
> BHT


 Yes,if he feels as though he was insulted have him go back a few years and see what someone said about my son on here.. No it was not deleted.. I have no problem with that,took it up on pm with the guy.. On an open message board as this one is there are going to be folks trying to get their point across.. Imho,no one has crossed the line.. Never read on here that someone has personally threatened you.. If you are going to get into a fight,take into account there are going to be opposing views,and grow some thicker skin..



Kellercl said:


> Done and done. Consider me out.


 If you think taking your post and ideas to another board and expecting different results when you pile into a fight that the majority of the folks in that thread disagree with your point,have at it.. Don't really believe it's going to happen for ya though...



BoilermakerJohn said:


> Personally, I think our big shark population is still very low. Now I would agree that we have an abundance of sharpnoses, BTs, and spinners... you could also convince me that there are plenty of bulls but in no way do I think the biomass of tigers/hammers etc is anywhere near what it should be.


 The bigguns ARE GONE. At least if you compare it with the 70's,when we had hammers attack your bait basket and break the rope off... Real sharks back then.. I have witnessed 8-12' lemons and bulls all around a cleaning sink back then with folks swimming within a hundred yards of the pier.. Yes,I was in fear someone was going to be attacked,not just bitten,but eaten... These blacktips bear no comparison,at least in size, to the monsters back then..


----------



## NC KingFisher

Ive caught plenty on 400lb mono leader, i always use my #19 wire for carp though, hope they dont do a ban on it in TN. Them carp got nasty teeth


----------



## drumchaser

Kellercl said:


> Done and done. Consider me out.


Later Gator. If you happen to see this, is the rest of Tennessee like you?


----------

